# 15" grizzly planer. Craigslist find!



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

So this monster popped up on Craigslist the other day and I had to jump. 3hp, best feature I've been wanting...spiral cutter head. Just got it home yesterday, all 650lbs of it. Wasn't an amazing deal but I did save about $800 on a tool that has barely been used and has just been sitting in storage so even at a $1500 price tag I was happy. I know a new one is $1850 but you have to ad on shipping and tax...
The little I've put through it so far it just ate it right up. Can't wait to really try it out. I'll post an update if anyone is interested.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats awesome!! I just picked up a bunch of wood. If you'd like to test it out, I could pull my trailer down there and run about 1000 BF through it for you...LOL


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Burb said:


> Thats awesome!! I just picked up a bunch of wood. If you'd like to test it out, I could pull my trailer down there and run about 1000 BF through it for you...LOL



Lol. I have a little wood to test it on here already.


----------

